# Ethercat am PC



## mts (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

die ist mein erster Beitrag hier (und das erste mal, dass ich überhaupt in diesem Forum bin  ).
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin Entwicklungsleiter in einer Maschinenbaufirma und bin momentan hauptsächlich mit PC-Softwareentwicklung beschäftigt.

Wir bereiten gerade die neue Version einer Serienmaschine vor und werden von CAN auf Ethercat wechseln. In dieser Maschine befinden sich 3 Ethercat-Geräte:
1. ein iPC (Master) mit standard Ethernet-Ports (OS: XPembedded)
2. ein Servoregler
3. ein Gerät, dass wir selber bauen

Wir haben bei dieser Anwendung keine harten Echtzeitanvorderungen. Natürlich wird der Slave, der von uns gebaut wird diese erfüllen, aber für den PC ist das erstmal nicht notwendig.

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie ich am PC mit Ethercat-Geräten kommuniziere. Ich habe momentan nicht die Zeit einen Ethercat-Protokolltreiber zu schreiben. Gibt es soetwas vielleicht fertig? Evtl. noch openSource?
Ich bin nicht an irgendwelchen Komplettlösungen interessiert (z.B. TwinCAT) sondern suche nur den reinen Protokolltreiber.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß
mts


----------



## netX (18 Oktober 2010)

hi, 

ich empfehle den Einsatz einer Kombination Hardware + Protokoll Stack als Kommunikationskarte.

Gibt es von verschiedenen Firmen, unter anderem auch von uns, www.hilscher.com.

Gruesse, Armin


----------



## mts (18 Oktober 2010)

Mir ist nicht klar warum ich dafür auf eine extra Hardware zurückgreifen soll.
Ich habe im PC einen Ethernet-Port.

Vielleicht gibt es hier ein Missverständnis.
Es geht nicht um die Implementierung auf unserer eigenen Hardware. Die ist bereits im vollen Gange und wird komplett von uns entwickelt. Es geht um den PC. Hier möchte ich natürlich die internen Ethernet-Ports verwenden.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Es gibt mit TwinCAT eine Möglichkeit, die Echtzeit-Ethernet-Treiber für deinen internen Ethernet-Port zu installieren. Vielleicht würde dir das ja weiterhelfen.

Voraussetzungen:
- TwiNCAT
- Ethernet-Port mit Intel-Chipsatz
- Admin-Rechte

Du musst allerdings beachten, dass es auch sein kann, dass dir dadurch die "normale" Ethernet-Kommunikation flöten geht. D.h. ich würde einen Port nehmen, der ansonsten nicht in einem Netzwerk hängt.

Gruß Cerberus

Edit:
Wenn das interessant für dich wäre, kannst dich mal kurz melden, dann mach ich dir ne kurze Anleitung wie es funzt.


----------



## mts (18 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe 3 Ethernetports. Das ist kein Problem.
Chipsatz ist aber ein Realtek RTL8111B.
Ich meiner irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Realtek auch unterstütz wird.

Twincat ist aber so ein riesen Paket mich 1000enden Dingen, die ich nicht benötige. Echtzeit ist auch nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Die Frage ist auch, was das ganze dann kostet.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

mts schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Ethernetports. Das ist kein Problem.
> Chipsatz ist aber ein Realtek RTL8111B.
> Ich meiner irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Realtek auch unterstütz wird.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich meine das Gleiche bezügl. Realtek gelesen zu haben.

TwinCAT gibt es als 30-Tage-Version kostenlos als Download auf der Beckhoff-HP. Das wird dich also nichts kosten.


----------



## mts (18 Oktober 2010)

Es geht aber um die Kosten für die Serie.
Wir bauen ca. 200 Maschinen pro Jahr.
Ich kann also nichts mit einer Lösung anfangen wo ich pro Lizenz nachher ein paar hundert Euro zahle.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

mts schrieb:


> Es geht aber um die Kosten für die Serie.
> Wir bauen ca. 200 Maschinen pro Jahr.
> Ich kann also nichts mit einer Lösung anfangen wo ich pro Lizenz nachher ein paar hundert Euro zahle.


 
Frag doch mal einfach bei Beckhoff nach, wie die das sehen, bzw. lass dir von denen ein Angebot machen.


----------



## KvT (20 Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich wäre ja die EtherCat Organisation der richtige Ansprechpartner!

Schau mal bei Wikipedia unter EtherCat. Dort sind Links zu OpenSource Projekten enthalten. Vielleicht ist das was ...


----------



## drfunfrock (21 Oktober 2010)

Das Ethercat-protokoll soll nicht zusammen mit TPC/IP laufen! Es wird ein Ethernetport dafür benötigt. Für die Realtime-Kommunikation wird eine Intel-Ethernetkarte benötigt. Die sind auch nun wirklich nicht teuer. Der Witz mit den Intel-karten ist der, dass die Chips noch über relativ viel Eigenintelligenz inkl. Speicher verfügen, weswegen die auch gern bei Vision-Systemen mit Ethernet-Kameras genommen werden. 

Wer Twincat nicht haben will, muss in einen Ethercat- Master investiereren, wie diese hier: 

http://www.kithara.de/en/solutions/ethercat_master.html
https://developer.berlios.de/projects/soem/

Wie immer Google ist dein Freund. OpenSource-Lösungen gibts nicht allzu viele. Der Grund liegt wohl darin, dass Automatisierer gern noch etwas verdienen wollen und das als Hobby etwas exotisch ist.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Oktober 2010)

Im Endeffekt geht es hier doch ausschließlich darum, einen passenden Master zu finden, um die Kommunikation mit den selsbt konsturierten Slaves etablieren und zu können, richtig?

Man braucht also einen Master, der auf dem PC lauffähig ist und die Unterstützung (Treiber) für die Netzwerkkarte mitbringt.

TwinCAT ist erstmal eine Steuerungssoftware und nicht primär ein EtehrCAT-Master. Da es von Beckhoff kommt (Erfinder von EtherCAT), ist TwinCAT wohl angeblich der "umfangreichste" EtherCAT-Master. Alerdings unterstützt TwinCAT nicht alle Netzwerkkarten am Markt und läuft auch nicht auf jeder x-beliebigen PC-Hardware (zwar auf vieln, aber nicht auf allen).
Ich kenne als EtherCAT-Master nur TwinCAT, und würde erstmal die 30-Tage Testversion empfehlen.
Dort am besten nur den Level "I/O" installieren (nicht PLC usw.). 
TwinCAT I/O ist ein reiner Feldbustreiber mit der Möglichkeit die Prozessdaten in Echtzeit übergeordneten Programmen zur Verfügung zu stellen und kostet ca. 150 Euro pro Lizens.


----------



## Superkater (22 Oktober 2010)

In unserer Firma arbeiten wir bei den Serienautomaten auch mit selbstgebastelter Ethercat Hardware und Opensource Programm von einer deutschen UNI.

Als PC Chipssatz braucht man unbedingt einen INTEL Chipsatz.

Wir haben in der Softwareentwicklung drei Leute Vollzeit arbeiten, die den Linuxkernel auf IPC Hardware implementieren, die Opensource Ethercat Libraray warten, testen und auf der Baustelle die Fehler suchen.

Als Bussystem ist Ehtercat zwar sehr schnell, aber man kann es leider nicht mischen mit TCP/IP Netzwerken.

Ich bin SPS Entwickler und auf meiner letzten Baustelle wurden drei Bussysteme in Betrieb genommen. Das waren Profibus, Profinet mit FU Ankopplung (SEW) und Ethercat.

Ich kann nur eines sagen, Ethercat war saumäßig schwer zu konfigurieren und bei der Fehlersuche gibt es auch keine tauglischen Tools.

Da war Profinet schon viel einfacher. Da habe ich die zyklische Abtastzeit von 2 auf 16ms gestellt, und ich konnte mit dem Profinet (kein RT oder IRT) in eine ganz normales TCP/IP Netz einkoppeln. Das ist super für die Fernwartung. Ich öffne das SEW Motionstudio und komme sofort online auf alle 20 Frequenumformer. 

Wenn ich eine Serienmaschine bauen würde, dann würde ich schon wegen der Fernwartung auf Ethercat freiwillig verzichten. Unsere Kollegen von der Automatenabteilung kommen fernwartungsmäßig auf keinen einzigen Ethercatslave drauf (weder Beckhoff noch Eigenbauhardware).


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Oktober 2010)

Krauser schrieb:


> In unserer Firma arbeiten wir bei den Serienautomaten auch mit selbstgebastelter Ethercat Hardware und Opensource Programm von einer deutschen UNI.
> ...
> Wir haben in der Softwareentwicklung drei Leute Vollzeit arbeiten, die den Linuxkernel auf IPC Hardware implementieren, die Opensource Ethercat Libraray warten, testen und auf der Baustelle die Fehler suchen.
> ...
> ...


Ich finde man sollte hier unterscheiden zwischen der Features des Systems EtherCAT und den möglicherweise bestehenden Unzulänglichekeiten des Masters und der sonstigen Software.

Wenn der EtherCAT schwer zu konfigurieren oder zu diagnostizieren ist, liegt das eindeutig am Master. Ich kenne nur Beckhoffs "TwinCAT" als Master, und ich hatte noch nie ein so leicht und umfangreich zu diagnostizierendes Feldbussystems. Die Slaves liefern protokollseitig alle notwendigen Infos. Was der Master damit macht, ist eine andere Geschichte.
Bei TwinCAT kann ich mir die Topologie anzeigen lassen und z. B.  Übertragungsfehler bis zur Stelle des Salves aufspüren, wo sie aufgetreten sind, während das TwinCAT die aufgetretenen Meldungen exakt protokolliert.
Die Konfiguration des Systems erfolgt automatisch anhand von XML-Dateien zur Slave-Beschreibung, die jeder Slave-Hersteller mitbringt.

Fernwartung ist im übrigen immer auch mit EtherCAT möglich, sofern eine zweite Ethernet-Schnittstelle oder spezielle EtherCAT-Slaves (Switch-Port) zum Einsatz kommen.
Hier liegen die Probleme wohl auch nicht primär am EtherCAT, sondern an der gesamten Systemkonfiguration.

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal Gedanken über euer Maschinen-/Steuerungkonzept machen und der Uni, die euch den offensichtlich "suboptimalen" Master liefert, mal auf die Füße treten


----------



## RobiHerb (4 November 2010)

*Acontis*

einen Stack liefert auch Acontis

http://www.acontis.com/

Preise dort erfragen, soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es eine Demo, die auf einem Standard PC läuft.


----------



## TwinSimKo (10 November 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich muss mich auch in diesen Thread einklinken. Zuerst, wir sind auch in der selben Lage wie mts und waren auch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für unsere "Maschine". Die zwei der 3 Lösungen wurden von drfunfrock genannt. Der einzige Open Source Master für EtherCAT, den wir gefunden haben, der schon seit 2007 zur Verfügung steht und von einer Ingenieursgemeinschaft gepflegt wird ist ECAT-Master von der IgH-Essen: 
www.etherlab.org
Ansonsten wurde auf die ETG und Beckhoff schon verwisen. 

Mit freundlichen Gruß 

TwinSimKo


----------



## RobiHerb (10 November 2010)

*Nochmals Acontis*

Ich verweise noch einmal auf Acontis (bin nicht mit denen geschäftlich verbunden).

Soweit ich das sehen kann, laufen alle EtherCAT KUKA Roboter Master sowie die Lenze EtherCAT Master mit diesem Stack. Der Lenze Master (WIN CE) beinhaltet auch ein Codesys Runtime.

Genaueres ggf. per PN.


----------

